# Start up and break in



## sixkilo (Dec 1, 2020)

I got the Champion 100520 inverter open frame generator. Rated 8750 startup/ 7000 watt run. I installed Connecticut 10 circuit transfer switch. I ran the generator for and hour. Changed the oil and hooked up to transfer switch. Turned on 8 of the circuits all 120. The meters never moved above 900 watts output and stayed within 150 watts of each other. The load was gas furnace, two refrigerators, one freezer, two led tv's two computers and satellite receivers lights of various wattage. I ran genset at both Eco mode and regular. There were very occasional surges during about an hours run. I had balanced the load as best I could. Should I have seen a greater load at the meters? Thanks


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

maybe not if the meters are good.
i have found that 700 to 1000 watts are all i need in winter with everything on.
and one honda eu2200i gen set does that in style!
quiet, small , and easy on the budget to feed.


----------



## sixkilo (Dec 1, 2020)

I guess I felt like there should be bigger loads on the legs and was concerned I had screwed something up. I recalculated my wish list of items to power and it still says I got the right size gen. I will multi meter the gauges just to allay doubts. Champion rep also said to throw on a couple of high wattage items{ microwave, space heater} just to test the gauges.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

sixkilo said:


> I guess I felt like there should be bigger loads on the legs


I have a 6000/7500W generator and it handles the entire house at 1500-3500W with only the range, dryer and secondary water heater breakers turned off. I can add the dryer OR the water heater if needed.


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

sixkilo said:


> I guess I felt like there should be bigger loads on the legs and was concerned I had screwed something up. I recalculated my wish list of items to power and it still says I got the right size gen. I will multi meter the gauges just to allay doubts. Champion rep also said to throw on a couple of high wattage items{ microwave, space heater} just to test the gauges.


The Champion Rep is correct. Use a couple of space heaters and vary the load during your first five hours of break-in.
Better to vary the load to "seat" the rings.
By the way, I have the Champion Power Equipment 100519 6250-Watt Open Frame Inverter with Quiet Technology model and really like it.
This is the second Champion I've owned. They are great generators.
My other one was just a 3500 watt one for my 5th wheel. I sold it with the 5th wheel. Hundreds of hours on it running a 15,000 BTU AC, lights and other stuff when out camping.
I never had a single issue with it.


----------



## sportplumber (Nov 16, 2019)

tabora said:


> I have a 6000/7500W generator and it handles the entire house at 1500-3500W with only the range, dryer and secondary water heater breakers turned off. I can add the dryer OR the water heater if needed.


Hi tabora - You made me curious about the water heater. What is the load for you assuming it is electric. Mine has 2 - 5500 Watt elements and that is a large load. It is near time to replace it so I am wanting something more generator friendly. Don't really care about recovery time just don't like cold showers!

EDIT- think I just figured out although there are 2 5500Watt elements, the total load is 5500 Watts, not 11K. I think given the recommended 30 Amp breaker.


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

Correct, only one element operates at a time on dual element water heaters.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

sportplumber said:


> What is the load for you assuming it is electric.


It's an ultra-high efficiency 50 gallon unit - 4500W.


----------



## sixkilo (Dec 1, 2020)

Old man here said:


> The Champion Rep is correct. Use a couple of space heaters and vary the load during your first five hours of break-in.
> Better to vary the load to "seat" the rings.
> By the way, I have the Champion Power Equipment 100519 6250-Watt Open Frame Inverter with Quiet Technology model and really like it.
> This is the second Champion I've owned. They are great generators.
> ...



I put a 1500 watt space heater on each frame outlet based on the assumption each outlet was a separate leg on the gen. { wisdom or hubris?} I varied runtime on each. While unable to see metered output, I monitored it by ear.


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

sixkilo said:


> I put a 1500 watt space heater on each frame outlet based on the assumption each outlet was a separate leg on the gen. { wisdom or hubris?} I varied runtime on each. While unable to see metered output, I monitored it by ear.


Can you plug the heaters into your transfer switch outlets, one heater on each separate leg?
Your panel meters should show you the wattage the heaters are drawing.


----------



## sixkilo (Dec 1, 2020)

Old man here said:


> Can you plug the heaters into your transfer switch outlets, one heater on each separate leg?
> Your panel meters should show you the wattage the heaters are drawing.


There is not a receptacle on transfer switch. I did not want to shut down the system. However when I am more disposed to going thru another whole house check I will start with each heater on their assigned circuits and watch the meters.


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

Sounds good.


----------

